# Peaceful Cichlids



## jackdrakethehorse (Jan 1, 2014)

What types of Cichlid are generally a peaceful species and can coexist with other community fish? Possibly loaches?

This is all in a 40 gallon tank.


----------



## rupertoooo (Dec 7, 2005)

Is this going to be a community environment? Do you have a preference in regards to cichlid type? If you are looking into African Cichlids than there is no better place to start than Lamprologus Caudopunctatus and working from there. If you are looking into SA I would recommend Angels and one of Apistogramma or Ram. Angels and Bolivian Rams are definitely the hardiest of the group and if you are not that familiar with these types of fish that would be my recommendation. Based on your response I am sure others will chime in with their recommendations


----------



## oyster dog (Jul 2, 2013)

I will add keyhole cichlids and festivums to the list. Keyholes are plant-friendly, but festivums will destroy plants. I kept 4 keyholes in a heavily-planted 90 gallon community tank, and there were no problems.


----------



## jackdrakethehorse (Jan 1, 2014)

I will look into those suggestions right away! Thank you! I already have a school of Giant Danios in as a starter and a Pleco and will be looking to add the Cichlids shortly.


----------



## AfricanLove (Jan 2, 2012)

Just thought I would add you have been given multiple suggestions in your other posts. So I would say refer back to your other post's also


----------



## AlmightyJoshaeus (May 2, 2013)

Most peacocks would generally meet the definition of 'peaceful', IF the tankmates will not fit in their mouths. Which, from what you've described, will not be a problem...

I'll just warn you now, though...there's no such thing as an absolutely peaceful cichlid species. Even species that are normally docile can throw individuals that are downright tank terrors, and cichlids in general tend to be rough on each other, even if they are peaceful with other fish. They're individuals with personalities, and it would be a good idea to have a smaller tank on hand just in case you acquire such an unfriendly individual.


----------

